# UTI or Kidney infection...:(



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Friday Harley was peeing a lot more than usual. So to take some precautions i decided to have my boyfriend take a pee sample and bring it to the vet. I didn’t think they were going to find anything but turns out he has bacteria in his urine and white blood cells. The doctor said this is odd because normally you either have one or the other. 

He also said that there was excessive water in his urine which isn’t normal either. He asked if he has been drinking a lot and peeing a lot...which he has been drinking excessively and the only way to get him to stop is to call his name and distract him. 

The doctor freaked me out because he said he might have a kidney infection due to him drinking a lot and peeing so much...I’m bring him in on Wednesday but I’m stressing out that he can now have a kidney infection. He also said he could have renal failure so he needs to do blood work! I’m stressing out here thinking that it could be the worst possible thing!! 

Has anyone ever had this happen to there babies?? If so how was it treated and did it come back??


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you could also see if he's diabetic. thats a huge sign in diabetic dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> you could also see if he's diabetic. thats a huge sign in diabetic dogs.


I was just going to say the same thing. This could be serious or it could be no more than a kidney infection. I will keep you in my thoughts and let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I would not panic...get full testing results and go from there. I hope he is OK


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

thank you! i hope he is okay!! For a pitbull he sure has alot of health problems!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

due to over breeding and depending on who you got your pitbull from, they tend to have a lot of issues. 
thats why it is so important to get your pup from someone that has health tested both parents.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor pup I'll keep you both in my thoughts. I've never had a dog with it but I had a Bobcat that was diabetic. She would drink constantly like that, she has to have a special diet but my friend still has here and she is doing great.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

We brought harley to the vet to get the blood work done and everything came back fine...everything is fine with his organs esp. his kidneys which is good. But he still wants harley to keep taking Baytril 68mg for 3 weeks two tablets onces a day. Im wondering if he really even has anything now...im going to give him the antibiotics still just to be on the safe side. If he was diabetic wouldnt the blood work have showed that??


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

If he was diabetic the blood work would have showed it. They have him on Baytril to treat the infection, so keep giving him that. after he's finished you should have his urine checked again to make sure the infection is gone.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

thats what the vet said. Im def going to keep him on it...thats not even a thought in my mind!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Hope he gets better soon, urinary infections are no fun.


----------

